# My first Black Drum



## firemanmike (Apr 17, 2012)

Got to Johnsons Beach around 815 this morning, threw out my first line, turned to bait my second line and bam!!! Reeled in this 32" Black Drum on peeled frozen shrimp. Been doing good with Pomps but my first Black Drum, very exciting day.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's a good one congrats


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

nice drum man!


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang fine fryer there!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Good job man, I got my first one there too, last year...


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats. Got my first a few weeks ago too.... like hauling a bag of bricks out the water!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Work on the Black Drum.......................


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Neat. You are hugging that thing like you want to kiss it.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice first drum


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Black Drum*

I landed a huge Black Drum at Johnson's Beach that was so large that I couldn't lift it from the water.

It was caught on a jig.

I let it go to spawn some more Black Drum. C2


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice fish, i'm jealous, still waitin for my first!!


----------

